# International Builders Show



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Went and checked on a project today. Also had to take a peek to see if anything new caught my eye. 



Nothing extraordinary. Contemporary designs are staying relatively simple. Lighter colors are coming back around in the normal cycle of fashion. Furniture and accents are still staying dark. Had to check out bathroom design, and it seems small mosaic tile and wetrooms are popular.





Nothing a patient DIYer can't accomplish on their own.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Was Miss Makita there?


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Not out on the floor today. Tomorrow is the official opening, and I'm sure they'll bring out all the fluff.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

How about Fein? :wink:


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

There's always plenty of Fein ladies here in Vegas, and some are showing off their tools. LOL


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:nono: :lol:


----------

